# What It's All About



## TNeer (Apr 24, 2012)

No meal is ever so fine as the one you catch for yourself: I nabbed my first slingshot bird just the other day, and cooked it up that night. Ah, there's nothing like fresh ingredients!

Say what you will about city pigeon, but this flesh was some fine eating.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice presentation Mr. Wolfgang TNeer! Looks like a dish in a fine restaurant. Good to know those guys are good eating.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Well done ... both your shooting and the bird!

Cheers ........ Charles


----------



## tomshot123 (Mar 31, 2012)

Looks gooooood! (and the shot







) are they strawberries to go with what looks like the cheese?


----------



## TNeer (Apr 24, 2012)

tomshot123 said:


> Are they strawberries to go with what looks like the cheese?


That's a little salad of strawberries, gruyère and spring mix, to balance out the roast pigeon with stuffing made of sautéed onions, walnuts and spiced grits.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Looks great, and kudos for cleaning the whole bird I usually just breast mine out. Chris


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Nice, thanks for that pic and info. I've been reading up of late on Rabbit recipes and Pigeon.


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Good hunting and looks like you ain't too bad in the kitchen either. Well done.
Philly


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

that looks amazing! a question- how city was this pigeon? like city park art student pigeon, or rafter/bridge dwelling gangbanger pigeon? I ask because i have both types in my area, and they look dirty and mite infested, but i'm not sure if i should just man up and do it.


----------



## TNeer (Apr 24, 2012)

pop shot said:


> a question- how city was this pigeon?


I'm hard put to say ... if I had to guess, I'd say this particular bird was a suburbanite. I live right next to a large metropolitan area, though, and so the line separating the demographics is be pretty thin.

I wish I could speak with authority on how to tell if a bird isn't worth taking, but to paraphrase another user, wild animals don't go to the vet - generally speaking, they're either healthy, or dead (or near to be so). I'd say, if you're trying to figure out if it's worth it to take such a bird, there's only one way to find out, and it goes "thwack."


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

TNeer said:


> a question- how city was this pigeon?


I'm hard put to say ... if I had to guess, I'd say this particular bird was a suburbanite. I live right next to a large metropolitan area, though, and so the line separating the demographics is be pretty thin.

I wish I could speak with authority on how to tell if a bird isn't worth taking, but to paraphrase another user, wild animals don't go to the vet - generally speaking, they're either healthy, or dead (or near to be so). I'd say, if you're trying to figure out if it's worth it to take such a bird, there's only one way to find out, and it goes "thwack."
[/quote]

AMEN!!!!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## tomshot123 (Mar 31, 2012)

I like the idea of That! But I don't like cheese








Tom


----------



## tomshot123 (Mar 31, 2012)

I like the idea of That! But I don't like cheese








Tom


----------



## sling-N-bb (Jan 16, 2012)

That looks Delish, would go great with some slingshot wine...lol


----------



## Karok01 (Jan 26, 2012)

Nicely done! Great presentation too. Makes me hungry.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

pop shot said:


> that looks amazing! a question- how city was this pigeon? like city park art student pigeon, or rafter/bridge dwelling gangbanger pigeon? I ask because i have both types in my area, and they look dirty and mite infested, but i'm not sure if i should just man up and do it.


cook em good, i wouldnt eat anything from around here even though they are as big as falcons & balsy.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

TNeer said:


> No meal is ever so fine as the one you catch for yourself: I nabbed my first slingshot bird just the other day, and cooked it up that night. Ah, there's nothing like fresh ingredients!
> 
> Say what you will about city pigeon, but this flesh was some fine eating.


I am not educated in what makes certain local dwelling animals good to eat or not, personal ideas or bonafide negative issues but if it isn't laden with toxins wouldn't the flesh be good to eat? I heard rabbits have a bad season for eating.


----------



## TNeer (Apr 24, 2012)

Rayshot said:


> I am not educated in what makes certain local dwelling animals good to eat or not, personal ideas or bonafide negative issues but if it isn't laden with toxins wouldn't the flesh be good to eat?.


You could probably raise the same question for any animal - what makes it good to eat? Certainly all critters are made with the same ingredients (water, salts, amino acid chains), but those do vary between animals and between individuals. I don't usually trust Yahoo! Answers, but the first answer on this one sums it up pretty well: http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20110808212819AAzU3GE

Despite all the supposed folk wisdom to the contrary, you can't tell much about how an animal will taste (properly prepared) based on what it eats - if that were so, then no one would ever eat ... well, just about anything I can think of, but in particular things like chicken, pork, and so on.The way it seems - and pardon the pun, but it's unavoidable - more than anything, what makes something "good eating" is just a matter of taste.


----------

